# 60g Cube: Chugging along



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Right, a 24" x 24" x 24" Mr Aqua cube. What was I thinking?
My wife: "It's huge". I will pay, dearly, for years to come.

My 2 predominant thoughts:
- I hope it holds water... until I move out
- how do I light this sucker?

High light? NOPE. Most likely co2 to feed the moss at the bottom.
Actually, my 75g Tall is 24" high and been chugging along for a decade+ untill I made a good thing better. Now I need to clean up THAT mess.

The idea is to 'upgrade' my 8 DPs from ADA's 60-P to this. Add some Panda Cories from my overdue QT. MAYBE put ALL of my Black Mollies into this single condo.

To be retired:










Anyways, the Dark Vader:





































It's actually a decent quality piece. I've seen better, I've seen worse.. 
*Will it hold?*
Um.




























Top:










This will be either a) very quick b) very slow build.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new tank, I can only imagine the possibilities! Plus, I feel like we keep pushing each other to buy more cubes.... well played OVT...


----------



## The_Planted (Jul 9, 2013)

hell yeah man thats nice. +1 on the molly condo lol i love mollies.
congrats!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you people. I will accept condolences tomorrow 



bitFUUL said:


> Congrats on the new tank, I can only imagine the possibilities! Plus, I feel like we keep pushing each other to buy more cubes.... well played OVT...


WTS: NIB 60g
Remorse is a terrible thing not to share


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweet! Love that tank. Was wondering how they shipped that model, some serious packing.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey man I think a nice guarami comunity


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I need a bigger house or my insulated man shed... Like right meow!!!

Looks like something your going to have to much fun with 

I would suggest for lighting making yourself a led pendant with some 60° optics, would allow good light control and can mix and match your light spectrum to your want 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=388441

Something like these, cubes lighting cubes 

Can't wait to see what you do!!

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You can view the 60 Gal cubes I had and did from about 3-5 years ago.

They do not hold much surface area, so O2 levels can drop.
I switched to wet/drys.

Light, I used a Coralife aqualight pro, nice light for the tank and you can get them fairly cheap used now.

You need a wide hood, or 2 smaller ones.

The GC tanks I had were 1/2" thich glass with silicone slopped over each edge, while not pretty, it was not bad either, but.....they will never leak or fail. They added glass slats on the bottom to add to the strength.

While GC's gets/got a lot of flack for many legit reasons, their tanks do not break or fail years later, I cannot say the same for the ADA tanks. The Mr Aqua looks cheaper than the ADA.

Good luck.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

great dimensions.

Looks like they got a little sloppy with the silicone


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Interesting tank. Very deep. Looking forward to seeing what goes on here.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah sloppy silicone , i would return it


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

limz_777 said:


> yeah sloppy silicone , i would return it


Unless it is totally defective, returning is not an option. Not with $150 freight each way.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I think you will be fine

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This new cube is kind of... GIGANTIC. Wow.

P.S. Just dug up a couple of Tom's journals:

60 gallon Cube Brass tetras

60 Cube using S. porto velho foreground and Bald Cypress


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Cool and, HUGE


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

wow!!!!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you all for help and recommendations.
Part of my design challenge is that the tank is viewable front and back. I played a bit with black lava rock but nothing grabs me.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_Planted (Jul 9, 2013)

You could some how pin some substrate in the middle with the lava rock and use some red plants to make it sortta look like a volcano with lots of lush green plants towards the bottom for a forest look.....just a thought..


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The_Planted said:


> You could some how pin some substrate in the middle with the lava rock and use some red plants to make it sortta look like a volcano with lots of lush green plants towards the bottom for a forest look.....just a thought..


Thank you. Funny, as it was my initial idea for this tank. The problem I run into is that taller lava rocks are pretty thick for the 24"*24" footprint and cutting them proved to be rather impractical.

I finally came up with a layout that I personally like a lot. I plan on starting the scapping tomorrow, with pictures to follow.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

OVT said:


> Thank you. Funny, as it was my initial idea for this tank. The problem I run into is that taller lava rocks are pretty thick for the 24"*24" footprint and cutting them proved to be rather impractical.
> 
> I finally came up with a layout that I personally like a lot. I plan on starting the scapping tomorrow, with pictures to follow.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


I'm looking forward to seeing this and reading your journals is rather amusing to say the least. I really like the footprint of these tanks so I'm curious to see how you do the hardscape.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have 9L of AS in soon to be de-comissioned 60-P. That AS will raise the bed level an 1" or so.

Details later, comments/questions are more then welcome,


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

love that, will the white remain unplanted?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

hambone870 said:


> love that, will the white remain unplanted?


Thanks!
Thinking of maybe just couple of plants at the edges. The lonely rock has a larger clamp of java fern assigned to it.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Very dramatic, nice!


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is an awesome scape!


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Man, a cube tank must be so sweet to work with


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Loving the two different outlooks on this tnak.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looking forward to see this progress!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

1/4 full of water. Taking bets at what water level the tank bursts.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

This tank will be proving grounds for me on multiple levels.

Fauna wise, I want to prove/disprove Dwarf Puffers' suitability for a community tank. The 7 of mine will be sharing the tank with my group of Panda Corys, a shoal of ~30 Harley rasboras, and, possibly, 5 of my Pearl Gouramies. Possibly joined by my 3 twig cats.

At 60g, the tank should be large enough to give each species their own domains.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

95% flooded and holding. Hooray! 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Day 1 of water
9L of AS in a 60g = 2ppm of NH3
Just added a seeded Eheim 2026

Do I have enough plants? Who is going to be my centerpiece?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

For your typical styling not enough plants 

I would say lotus, but it would end up shadowing a lot...

If you could figure a terrace type thing, and use different low height plants that might look pretty neat

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> I would say lotus, but it would end up shadowing a lot...


Blah, we have a winner  The light is pretty low as it is, can't be much darker at the bottom.
I currently have 4 levels in this tank, we will see how it works out.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

1.0 ppm, water is crystal clear.
Added second Hagen GLO 24w x 2 t5ho and CO2 at full blast.
Bets on cycle date?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The time has come to move the main victim(s) over:










Not a single plant is actually planted yet: weights, rocks and water are keeping plants from escaping.

Back:










Close-up:
(How plants from an 18" tall tank reach the surface in a 24" tank?)










And the dramatic, if crooked, front shot:










A dozen Ram's Horn snails were released from a butter cup to enjoy their last meals: Dwarf Puffers will arrive soon. Most of the snails are bigger then the largest puffer dripping wet. Go figure, the Nature is cruel.

The rest of the tanks are suffering from neglect and are getting overgrown.
I think I feel like another midnight RAOK is in order,


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Those plants must be pretty big, because this tank doesn't look 60 gallons. Very nice OVT!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, you got this thing going. I have a suggestion which I think would be amazing but I am guessing you will not like...I think the scape in this tank will fit your half cube and your scape in your half cube would fit really nicely in this cube. I know that is a lot of work and I am hesitant to even suggest it but I think it could really bring out the crazy dimensions of both tanks very well. Just a thought.


----------



## The_Planted (Jul 9, 2013)

Hell yeah! Its beautiful. I love it, you made a great choice on the hard scape and I love the substrate layout very nice. The plant choice is amazing.... I just really like it. This project must've been so much fun. Can't wait to see the puffers in action with every one else lol.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ Thank you people 

Ammonia is at 0.25 ppm today, chugging along.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ammonia is 0 ppm. Cycled in 5 days.
Will start moving fish over on Monday. Hopefully I will get the plants actually planted by then.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

OVT said:


> Ammonia is 0 ppm. Cycled in 5 days.
> Will start moving fish over on Monday. Hopefully I will get the plants actually planted by then.


 
What about the Nitrite, i usually wait till ammonia and nitrite are both 0 before adding livestock.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I introduced 8 Harleqine Rasboras from PetSmart around 11pm last night. The group is already spawning. Took me a moment to figure out what they were up to as they are using underside of larger leaves to attach the eggs. To achieve this trick, both M and F have to swim upside down.

v2


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

It looks so small yet it's so big!


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful tank, love your plant choices. The colors are so vibrant. Seriously need one of those lilies for one of my tanks, i'm in love with the bright mix of color.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

12 Panda Corys were transferred in after ~18 months in QT. Only took me 1.5 hours to catch the cute buggers. This is my first time ever seeing Corys swimming at all levels: they calmed down a bit but are still all over the tank after 2 days. My 3 twig cats are up next.

After watching rasboras and corys having a free and active run of the tank, I am having second thoughts of transferring Dwarf Puffers in. Temperaments are so different and I don't know how they would fit in.

I could certainly use some opinions here.
I would not be looking forward to catching 6 DPs in a 60g planted tank. 

v2


----------



## The_Planted (Jul 9, 2013)

i wouldn't i think 6 puffers would anialate your little rasboras


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I decided not to mess a good thing up: DPs will get a corner 36g all to themselves.

v2


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

OVT said:


> I decided not to mess a good thing up: DPs will get a corner 36g all to themselves.
> 
> v2



Good idea. My DP's would nip at my cory's all the time. They were much happier when I moved the DP's out.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*08-28-2013 dump*

The second batch of 9 rasboras did not fair as well as the first one: 4 found within 24 in various forms of death. This is partially my fault as I got them from PetSmart a day after they came in. Now I am at 13 total and debating whether to leave them be or bump their numbers up. My 3 whip tail cats got transferred over with little drama. They remind me of Mastiffs in their totally "whatever" attitude: pull them of the class - whatever; hold them in my hand out of the water - no big deal; hold them at the surface in the new tank - yawn; shake them off - ok, where is my wall?

I am starting to enjoy this tank: the corys are all over the place 24x7 and the rasboras learned the spot the food magically appears at and congregate en mass there, always looking famished. The whip tail cats just hang on the glass, sucking when awake. The shape and the dynamics of the tank are no longer (that) strange and I finally learned to find my way around.

The next guys over are my 2 Bolivian Rams. I'm dragging my feet, trying to imagine how they would fit in there. The last (hopefull) parking spot is still up in the air: on one hand I would not mind some Angels, but then again - risk it or not?

Flora is dong better then I expected: plants are growing, the water is clear and I'm yet to do the first real WC. The star of the show turned out to be Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'. I had limited success keeping this plant before and now I know why: it does not like to be trimmed. In a 24" tank it begins to shine.










Another plant I have a love/hate relationship is Stargrass. This tank is the only one I have where it decided to live, all 24" of it.










Da Front:










Da Second Front:










Takes a chair to look down:










It's a jungle up there:



















We do Windows 8:










Going vertical:


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, as always.


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

glad to see you winning the stargrass battle

i feel your struggle with this plant


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Lookin' good OVT.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice plants!

I like how you can view it from two sides.


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

How did I not see this till now? Great tank.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Just did a price check on this tank on marine depo, same place I got mine from. WHOA! The tank went up by ~$100 and the shipping went from $150 to $262, in less then a month. That's a lot of fish food ...

v2


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey OVT, lovely tank, I especially like the red hue you got on that plant. 

How your DPs doing? There is a slight chance you would be fine with a dwarf puffer in a community tank. I have one puffer in a 60P with baby cherry shrimps and killie fries, all of which are fine. No nip fins either! 

I have two other puffers in their own tank, they are vicious pit bulls!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks mate.
I decided not to risk it. The puffers will end up in their own 36g corner tank on my desk. That tank is currently housing B. Kubotai which I see every other Friday from 11:15pm to 11:16pm. The plan is to kick them into a 75g with Blood Parrots, re scape the tank and start watching DPs there.

v2


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

ROFL, those Kubotai reminds me of my friend's stone cat fish. He swears they're still in his tank but hasn't seen them for months. 

For your Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba', how would you trim it? Are you going to up root and replant the tip?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

This looks wonderful, very nice!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I gota say this is a great tank to say the least, just simply due to the fact it changes dramatically through each side you look through (and obviously nice thought out plant placement). You def. have a talent for this guy!


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a bunch of the ludwigia in my 40b. I found it doesn't mind being trimmed after its in it's fully submersed form. Looks like your almost there with it. You will know when it grows more compact and begins to grow side branches like crazy. I love this stem plant for its delicate, flowing leaves and red hues.


----------

